

Visual Studio SP2 (Official) is out - toddhd
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=38188
For you Silverlight developers, the integration between Blend and VS 2012 is now fixed.<p>"It includes support in Blend for SketchFlow, WPF 4.5, and Silverlight 5."
======
vyrotek
More details: <http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2797912>

